# For Shipsnostalgia Administration.



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

Dear Shipsnostalgia Administration, yesterday I tried post a short story on your website, 'Police Training College : Part IV'. This is the final part of this short story about Eynsham Hall, the Number Five Police Training College in Oxfordshire, back in 1965. After typing up my short story, I was intentially blocked from posting it. Pompeyfan was registered as being on duty yesterday, so I can't understand why he blocked it. I was even blocked from down-loading another page to retype the short story, or enquire why I was blocked.
Many of your readers enjoy reading my short stories, which are all true stories taken from the nine books that I've written and had published by Amazon on their Kindle website. They were all edited to comply with your requirements on posting threads on your website.
Please could you give me permission to continue posting my short stories, and ensure that I will not be blocked when trying to post. All the best, Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------



## kauvaka (Oct 11, 2009)

When browsing the posts Capt I always make a point of reading and enjoying your ones. Long may you keep posting. Tofa!


----------



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

*For kauvaka.*

G'day, Kauvaka, it's good to hear from you... how are you making out in the depth of the South Seas? I'm now in an early summer in England, so the dramatic change that I was expecting on my return from Samoa wasn't too overpowering... not after a week or so, anyway, as I must admit that I was shaking with cold for the first couple of weeks.
Unfortunately, I can't enjoy the good weather outside my window, as I'm in the process of writing my next book, from my recent stay in Samoa with Mariana and our grandchildren. Once I start writing, that's the end of going out, as I have to shut myself off from the world and dedicate myself to my writing. At least I can see the sunshine out of my living-room window, and once a week for an hour or so, I get out of my flat for a food-shop.
I must apologise to you for not getting in touch with you when I was in Samoa, as my youngest daughter's laptop was damaged by her two young daughter fighting over... and drop-in computer coffee shops are not a thing that is available in the South Sea. All the best to you, and I thank you for your support. All the best, Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

*For R651400.*

G'day, R651400, thank you for getting back to me. I filled in the forms that you requested of me, but on you last form regarding that 'I Agee' to your conditions and the place for 'Registration' my application... these two boxes were not displayed, and I couldn't scroll the page down any further. Please get in touch over this problem. All the best, Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------

